# Four man limit of Groupers scamps,and a few others



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We kept an eye on the weather all week for saturday. All the signs were there for us to try and catch a few grouper. Our crew today was, B-Rad,Rob,Tim and myself. We all met at the house at 5 am and man was it cold. Rob took a picture of the ice formations on the boat and when I tried to put a fishing rod in the rod holder it was also full of ice. Some people will do just about anythingto catch a few fish. We headed out of the pensacola pass around 6:30 or so and was met with 1-2 foot seas out of the east. The ride out was one of the best in a long time. We decided to fish a spot we had found a couple of weeks ago. The depth was around 175 ft. westwardly current, wind out of the east around 5-7mph. We had no problem to set an anchor with apposing current and the wind; in fact it help us. The boat moved around on it's own and that help us to catch our fish in different locations. Tim spent most of the day in the front of the boat catching gags and red snapper. Now we get to release both back to the water and not the ice:banghead:banghead:banghead B-RAD and Rob was busy catching scamp and a few others.The scamp bite was on fire today and we had our limit in about two hours and a few mingo's, but no triggers again for us. We started to head back in around 11 and scouted around for some new spots.Okay, warm weather you can come back anytime you want to. Blue water we hope is just around the corner. Gene and Crew


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

as always: great detailed report and i great mess of fish. :clap:clap


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report again.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

thats what im talking about! nice job crew. damn good eaten :hungry


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

:clap:clap That'll make a few good meals!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

We had another great day on the water today. The scamp bite was on fire and it did not take to long for us to get a limit. I would like to post some more about the trip, but as they say a picture is worth a thousand words, and I am beat. So here are a few more pictures from the trip. Gene and Tim, I had a great time as always today, and I am already looking forward to the next one.

Team Recess

Rob

Just a little bit cold this morning. At least we didn't get wet on the ride out.










Nice five pound scamp on the jig.










Everybody likes the jig today.



















12 pound endangered red snapper.










Box Shot. Can someone please fire up the grill.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Great Report!! Good fishing!!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Saw you guys coming in while fishing the redfish regatta and knew you guy's had a nice fishbox!!!!!! :clap


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I see you guys used the lucanus jigs. I haven't tried them out yet, but I think you just motivated me to go try one!

Nice job :clap


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Somedays the fishing seems harder than others,but yesterday we had some things going in our favor. The weather was nice (once we got offshore), the seas were fairly flat, and the scamp were hungry. The grade of scamp we caught this week was a little larger than previous fewweeks as well...it was a lot of fun. 

Here are a couple of pictures of dinner from last night....scamp that was swimming a couple hours prior is tough to beat.

I was beat, so a couple of my friends took care of the cooking last night....

Blackened scamp with warm mango salsa (http://www.bonefishgrill.com/bfg-at-home/recipes/bonefish-grill-warm-mango-salsa/)


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys always do a great job. Now I am gonna hit the freezer and have some fish for dinner.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *true-king (2/22/2009)*I see you guys used the lucanus jigs. I haven't tried them out yet, but I think you just motivated me to go try one!
> 
> Nice job :clap


 The brown one's work the best most of the time, but don't forget to change the hook size and also add one and a half inches to the leader. Just some fine tuning suggestions. At first we gave up on them. They just seemed to attract a bite but would not hold a fish hooked. But with the changes they are better then dynamit. Good luck. Gene


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

damn. pretty color on those bliners


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll take the verm nuggets! Good eaten...A few more weeks and It will be on for me...


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

Do you have a recipe for the cookin? I showed my wife and she said she would cook it that way if she had the recipe, any reply would be great:angel. Thanks...



And nice haul.....


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice catchguys :clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *rodfather (2/22/2009)*Do you have a recipe for the cookin? I showed my wife and she said she would cook it that way if she had the recipe, any reply would be great:angel. Thanks...
> 
> And nice haul.....


 Yes, the recipe is located in the link above .Fiver's reply. Just click on the link and you are there to enjoy:letsdrink.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *recess (2/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *rodfather (2/22/2009)*Do you have a recipe for the cookin? I showed my wife and she said she would cook it that way if she had the recipe, any reply would be great:angel. Thanks...
> ...


yeah, the link for the mango salsa is in the post above. To blacken the fish, we season the filets with Redfish Magic.










Just follow instructions for blackening on the package...basically, put butter in a pan, cookthe fish withhigh heat for a few minutes on each side.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Brad you and Tim are killing me with all the food recipes. That blacken fish looks good. I guess that's why you go fishing. To eat fish LOL.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Way to go Gene and crew..I'm gladthat new scamp hole produced for the Recess Team and look forward to fishing with you guys soon. Had to celebrate a big anniversary this weekend but should be clear here on out.LOL

Keep those inspirational post a coming!

Jimmy


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

man guys, i gotta say job well done!!! and i agree, bluewater action is very much needed for this guy. i grew up fishing around walkers so i can feel your pain.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jimmy I know all about the wife's day. But next time you have to come up witha better excuse then the 21 first anniversary thing. Congratulations to you and your bride. Gene


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

LOL! Like they say! A guys has to do....Great anniversary celebration and I'm luckyguy to have such a supporting / understanding wife for whatI love to do...FISHING!She says I'm good to go for another year.

Thanks for the congrads Gene and look forward to this week for sure.

Jimmy


----------

